# Nostalgia.....Narrow-Gauge in the VIA Timetable - 1981



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 23, 2013)

Although not operated by VIA, the Timetable for Summer 1981 showed connecting services which allowed you to cross Canada from coast to coast.......and that included the ferry plus bus and narrow-gauge mixed trains on the Island of Newfoundland operated by Terra Transport, a subsidiary of Canadian National.

In June 1981 I rode Mixed Trains 205 & 206 between Clarenville and Bonavista. A great trip which included a caboose ride and watching the re-railing of a box car which jumped the track at Shoal Harbour just before we reached Clarenville on the return. This was an indication of the poor track on the branchlines which were gone within a couple of years......although the mainline narrow gauge lasted until 1988.


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 23, 2013)

Boxcar, passenger car and a caboose? Man, I'm not sure that they put on enough power for the head with a consist that large! :giggle:

Pictures taken in the twighlight of a bygone era.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a little train, all right! Definately overpowered!


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Mar 3, 2013)

In the summer of 1988 I faced two travel choices: ride steam in Zimbabwe or ride the remaining narrow-gauge operation in Newfoundland. I chose the former yet regretted I did not do the latter much earlier.

Nice to do it vicariously through the photos of someone who did ride the Newfie narrow gauge.


----------

